# Travel Talk > Round the World Travel >  Around the World Traveling

## travelworld

My wife and I are planning on making a around the world trip. We are looking to skip North/South America, but go to Africa, Europe, Asia, Southeast Asia, and Oceania. I was trying to get a general itinerary setup about when to go & not to go to certain areas and start some general travel plans. I wanted to start by having a basic idea where we will be during certain parts of the year. We are looking to leave the US in Feb or March.

Does anyone have any sample itineraries from around the world trips? Or any other advice about our first around the world trip would be great.


Thanks in advance ....

----------


## Shirleyjohn

I have been traveling many time mostly visit australia ,cananda, usa so many beautiful place

----------

